# cobia information



## thefishman (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi guys, im new to the forum. I might go to the pensacola area to do some cobia fishing in april. I just need to know the basics like what leaders, bait, jigs, and things like that. Which pier do you guys think is better for swimming terds okaloosa, pensacola, or gulf shores. All the info is appreciated.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I would go to p'cola pier.... well I live here too haha but it is very roomy pier where you can pick your spot and fish it, riggs are usually ling jigs and pompano jigs you can pick up at hot spots or breeze bait and tackle also there will usually be live bait you can get on the pier with either sabiki or gold hook or if all else fails snagem with the silver cricket, could pick up some sandfleas if you want a more relaxing way to pompano fish, rods are small bass rod to a lite spinner with 10lb for bait and pompano, larger 706z or 750ss spinner with 20 to 30 lb test for cobia and kings will probally be in good as well as spainish mackeral,need steel leader for kings and spainsh, but by far most important on pier is polorized glasses nline2long: for seeing fish, they have first cast for cobia, good luck and post your results:thumbup1:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

good luck!!


----------

